# Going to cancel wyndham contract need help



## Lesismore2017

I will be sending the cancellation letter tomorrow within the 5 day period per contract.

Im interested in buying resale points off ebay.

I know i need to make sure there are no past due balances, mfs, assessments, etc. 

However, whats the deal with vip. The sales rep said if i go through ebay i wont get "vip benefits." but im still not clear on what "vip benefits" ill be missing out on? I just know it appears to make much more financial sense to buy resale.

Lastly, if anyone knows, if i do buy resale on ebay how do i become an rci member because i definitely want to go to rci resorts.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## vacationhopeful

You would NOT get VIP benefits even from buying with the sales rep UNLESS you spent close to $80,000 for the lowest level (Silver) up to $180,000 for Platinum.

RCI is set up via Owner Care ... which are decent people who are NOT wanting to sell you anything. Member/Owner Care (Wyndham's customer service) is NOT the sales group.

The sale's rep is just trying to get paid his commission ... they like to scare people into NOT getting/buying resale points.


----------



## taterhed

So, Wyndham point contracts are not as transparent as they might seem--especially for resale.  As Linda pointed out, unless you're a high-dollar roller with plans of spending more money than a new Land Rover costs, you're probably not VIP material.  Therefore, the argument that 'you can't get VIP from ebay' probably doesn't hold water in your case.

If you want VIP privileges without the VIP cost (club VIP, club access etc..), there are ways to achieve that as well.....or so it's purported.  I certainly am not condoning or recommending this, just saying that it *might* be available--check for honest reviews.

If you really want to buy Wyndham points, study first and buy smart. There are many caveats based on purchase price vs MF cost, resort access, advanced reservation preference etc...  There is a great deal of info here on the Wyndham FAQ, but you may wish to complete the survey and seek expert guidance from the Wyndham experts here on TUG after you determine what is right for your vacation needs.

Congrats on finding TUG and saving some real $$$$


----------



## theo

Lesismore2017 said:


> I will be sending the cancellation letter tomorrow within the 5 day period per contract.
> 
> I'm interested in buying resale points off ebay .....if i do buy resale on ebay how do i become an rci member because i definitely want to go to rci resorts.



 I respectfully suggest getting your rescission letter signed, sealed and delivered (via USPS date stamped certified mail) within the applicable state law deadline before addressing *anything* else. If you snooze, you will lose. Cancel now, then do plenty of research. Buy (resale) later when you have established a more solid knowledge base about (among numerous other things) your geographic plans and preferences (comparing same to available Wyndham property locations), maintenance fee cost / points ratio, actual amount of points that you'll realistically need to get into the unit sizes and locations you seek , or to exchange, etc.

Wyndham owns RCI. If you buy into Wyndham, resale or otherwise, rest assured that RCI membership will come firmly attached (whether you want it or not). You will pay for that mandatory RCI membership in the form of "program fees" within your Wyndham maintenance fee bills. For now, just complete that rescission, start to finish. Nothing else in this matter has a firm and completely inflexible deadline that you *must* meet. First things first.


----------



## taterhed

Theo's right:  this is a 'one time deal' so make sure you take care of the rescission/cancellation letter and follow the rules to the 'letter of the law.'  Then you'll have plenty of time to casually research what is the best TS for you and how to purchase it.

I'll mention this:  After you send your rescission letter, I'll be glad to explain to you why Worldmark might or might not be a better timeshare for you.....depending on your location and desires.  But, letter first!

cheers.


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats on doing your research and finding TUG in time to cancel and save thousands!  most are not so lucky!


----------



## Lesismore2017

So just sent my hand written, dated, and signed letter via certified mail. I enclosed the sheet of the contract that includes the section regarding rescission instructions woop woop. I have copies, my certified mail receipt, tracking number, and i did not enclose member materials but i read here my cancellation cannot be held up for that reason. Hope this is all good and well now??


----------



## Lesismore2017

) Where do you want your home resort to be? Either Tahoe, Reno, or somewhere in Socal near major kids attractions such as Carlsbad or Anaheim.

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? Probably trade a bit more than half the time. Id like to see the worlf.

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

Carribean

Mexico

South America and or Latin America

Asia Pacific - Thailand, Phillipines

Europe

4) How many people do you usually travel with?

Most of the time will be just me and 1 or 2 small children... may invite an additional 2 people from time to time.

5) Can you travel anytime, or are you locked into the school schedule? Locked into school schedule for sure.

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more months in advance? Yes, in most cases.

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? 
Id rather not .. 3-5 nights is ideal

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 2+ i require security and quiet hours but dont need uber fancy

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? Like to stay under 1k, perhaps up to 3k if its a really good deal and fit.

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? $1200

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? For the most part

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do? Yes, I do.


----------



## taterhed

Good for you.  Congrats

OK, a few comments:

Based on your answers....

You show strong interest in west coast resorts. That does in fact open up Worldmark (and others) as an option.
You show interest in Pacific, South American and Europe sites....that's good for  RCI (and II) and having 2.5* expectations really helps.

Locked in school schedule:  So, this answer indicates that you need to really research timeshares (and maybe rent some first!) before jumping into something that might not be a good fit for you.  Peak week reservations during school holidays require either very good planning (12 mos) or lots of last minute flexibility (let's go to XXXX this weekend...it just popped open!).  Rentals (including timeshare rentals) might be a better fit here....you should get some more insight on this.

3-5 days vs a week:  Points systems (like Wyndham, Worldmark, HGVC etc...) tend to work well when you want to stay for more or less than a week.  But, there are often restrictions about booking less than a week during peek demand at 12 months.  On the other hand, you could easily piece-together reservations for 2-3 days at different resorts if you have more flexibility and can be flexible (read driving to the resort!).  In your price range, Wyndham and Worldmark pop right up to the surface for flexible points-based systems.

At your price point, the higher end 4-5* resorts (Marriott, Hilton, Westin) are pretty much at or above your price point.  But there are many 2-4* resorts that would fit the bill nicely.

In general, Wyndham or Worldmark are larger systems (with more resorts and availability) that offer good flexibility and reasonable pricing.  Particularly, Worldmark has very good reservation, exchange, cancellation and booking policies that make it easy to book at 12 mos or on short notice--inside 30 days.  Further, you can easily snag reservations in Asia and the South Pacific using Worldmark/Wyndham  without going thru exchanges. 

As always, I'd suggest getting input from other active owners in these two systems and get their opinion based on your desired locations and schedules.  I strongly prefer Worldmark for a number of reasons, the primary reason is the ease of buying and selling Worldmark contracts at an affordable cost.  I.E., buy it, try it, sell it if you don't like it.  It's not such a complicated risk given the relatively low cost of a contract and the ability to purchase or rent more points as needed.

My number one piece of advice is:  rent and visit at a few resorts that fit your needs and see if you like the system(s).  Try before you buy.  Plus, the rental cost shouldn't be too much more than the cost of ownership (especially during shoulder or off-season) and you can see what makes you and your family happy! 
I hope this helps.


----------



## theo

Lesismore2017 said:


> So just sent my hand written, dated, and signed letter via certified mail. I enclosed the sheet of the contract that includes the section regarding rescission instructions woop woop. I have copies, my certified mail receipt, tracking number, and i did not enclose member materials but i read here my cancellation cannot be held up for that reason. Hope this is all good and well now??



You are good to go (no pun intended). I trust that anyone and everyone who signed the contract also signed the rescission letter (...if not, do it over again).

Wyndham may or may not ever actually send you any "confirmation", but rest assured that by law they have absolutely no choice or option except to process your cancellation and issue a 100% refund of your deposit (which *could* lawfully take up to 45 days, but likely won't).

Don't answer any incoming calls from hungry sales weasels looking to salvage the sale (and their disappearing commission). Just let the law do its' work.
Well done!


----------



## Lesismore2017

Thank you all! I paid some of the deposit by opening a wyndham rewards credit card so now i need to go about closing the card too right? Thoughts?


----------



## Passepartout

Lesismore2017 said:


> Thank you all! I paid some of the deposit by opening a wyndham rewards credit card so now i need to go about closing the card too right? Thoughts?


I think they'll credit the refund to that account, so I think I'd wait until that occurs before cancelling it. Unless someone else has more exact info.


----------



## theo

Passepartout said:


> I think they'll credit the refund to that account, so I think I'd wait until that occurs before cancelling it. Unless someone else has more exact info.



I dunno, but am inclined to agree that the deposit portion put on the credit card *should* be credited back to that card. However, I would also suggest steadfastly avoiding *any* other use of that credit card for *any* reason in the meantime, cancelling it completely as soon as you see the deposit refund and a zero balance reflected on the card account.


----------



## Passepartout

theo said:


> I am inclined to agree, but I would also steadfastly avoid *any* other use of that credit card for any reason in the meantime and cancel it completely just as soon as you see the deposit refund.


Agree on not using the card. The refund should be completed within 45 days (maximum). You may have to call the customer service number on the back of the card, and tell the representative that you are rescinding in order to be able to cancel it before they charge you an annual fee. Remember, the bank that is the card carrier is NOT Wyndham and has no dog in the fight between you and Wyndham. To them, you are just a new customer.


----------



## Lesismore2017

I got the confirmation that i was able to cancel via voice and email!


----------



## taterhed

Congrats.  And, remember:  After you decide what is right for your family's vacation needs and goals.... you can purchase it at the right price and knowing all the details and considerations--before you buy!  So, even if you turn around and decide you NEED to buy from the developer, you could still do it, and probably at a better price.

So, we are not here to say 'never buy from the developer,' we are here to say 'understand your purchase and goals _*before*_ you buy...'

good luck and welcome to TUG.  best $15 you'll ever spend if you become a member.


----------



## kshell18

taterhed said:


> Theo's right:  this is a 'one time deal' so make sure you take care of the rescission/cancellation letter and follow the rules to the 'letter of the law.'  Then you'll have plenty of time to casually research what is the best TS for you and how to purchase it.
> 
> I'll mention this:  After you send your rescission letter, I'll be glad to explain to you why Worldmark might or might not be a better timeshare for you.....depending on your location and desires.  But, letter first!
> 
> cheers.


I don't mean to butt in on this conversation, but I recently rescinded a purchase from Wyndham (successfully, thanks to TUG!) and am doing some research into the resale market.  I am curious as to why Worldmark might be better.  I completed the survey in the "New to Timesharing" section of the forum and am curious to see what might work best for us. Thank you so much!


----------



## theo

kshell18 said:


> I don't mean to butt in on this conversation, but I recently rescinded a purchase from Wyndham (successfully, thanks to TUG!) and am doing some research into the resale market.  *I am curious as to why Worldmark might be better.*  I completed the survey in the "New to Timesharing" section of the forum and am curious to see what might work best for us. Thank you so much!



I don't know where you are located or where you intend or prefer to travel, but Worldmark has much more of a presence in the Western U.S.
More specifically, Worldmark has *no* presence to speak of here in the Eastern U.S.

That being said, I possess no knowledge whatsoever regarding how easy or difficult it  to access different locations within Wyndham or Worldmark when owning one or the other.  Others will surely provide and share that knowledge and experience.


----------



## kshell18

theo said:


> I don't know where you are located or where you intend or prefer to travel, but Worldmark has much more of a presence in the Western U.S.
> More specifically, Worldmark has *no* presence to speak of here in the Eastern U.S.
> 
> That being said, I possess no knowledge whatsoever regarding how easy or difficult it  to access different locations within Wyndham or Worldmark when owning one or the other.  Others will surely provide and share that knowledge and experience.


Thank you for the info.  I live on the East coast (DMV, specifically) and would probably be travelling here primarily while my children are young and then expanding the travel distance as they get older.  I'm from the West coast, and would love the ability to visit there as I miss it very much.  I guess that means that Worldmark would not work well for us currently, as they do not have an East coast presence.


----------



## theo

kshell18 said:


> I live on the East coast and would probably be travelling here primarily while my children are young and then expanding the travel distance as they get older.  I'm from the West coast, and would love the ability to visit there as I miss it very much.  I guess that means that Worldmark would not work well for us currently, as they do not have an East coast presence.



Before jumping to any conclusions, as indicated previously I again suggest awaiting and processing input from others who can (unlike me) offer you some informed insight and experience on the ease (or perhaps, the difficulty) with which ownership in either Wyndham or Worldmark affords access to the other.
I frankly don't know anything at all about that and won't proffer unfounded speculation or uninformed opinion.

Wyndham certainly has a strong property presence here in the East (with the noteworthy exceptions of coastal SW Florida and / or the Florida Keys).
A *resale* Wyndham points acquisition (with sufficient points) *might* fit the bill for you, but I'm sure that you would also like to know more about potential access to Worldmark with a Wyndham ownership. I would like to learn more about that myself, actually (albeit not as a potential buyer of either one).


----------



## taterhed

kshell18 said:


> I don't mean to butt in on this conversation, but I recently rescinded a purchase from Wyndham (successfully, thanks to TUG!) and am doing some research into the resale market.  I am curious as to why Worldmark might be better.  I completed the survey in the "New to Timesharing" section of the forum and am curious to see what might work best for us. Thank you so much!



So, I'm the one that suggested 'WM might be better....'

Wyndham has a strong presence across the US and throughout the Wyndham/WM system (depending on your type of points etc...).  Worldmark has a very strong West/NW presence and access to lots of properties from Asia to Europe to S.A. etc... via Worldmark/Wyndham and access to RCI and Interval International.  For several reasons, I find Worldmark much easier to purchase/own/use/sell than Wyndham.  There are advantages to Wyndham, but I'll let others explain that--I'm simply not a Wyndham expert and wouldn't want to muddy the waters.

If you plan to book heavily on the east coast and/or want reservation priority on the eastern side of the USA, I'd say Worldmark may not be right for you. 
If, on the other hand, you plan to primarily book in the Pacific Northwest, or Western US--and desire access to RCI and Interval Intl--then I think you might find the simplicity and ease of WM a great thing.  Also, WM lends itself to buy/use/sell without extensive investment or loss of money.  Wyndham contract resales seem to run hot/cold based on my casual observance.  But, again, that's a question for smarter people than me.

I see you completed the 'new to timesharing' survey...I'll respond to your posting in that forum. 

cheers.


----------



## Bpaul89

Lesismore2017 said:


> I got the confirmation that i was able to cancel via voice and email!



Did you get the tablet when you purchased your timeshare and did you return it when you rescinded?


----------



## Lesismore2017

Bpaul89 said:


> Did you get the tablet when you purchased your timeshare and did you return it when you rescinded?


Yes i sure do have the kindle tablet and was never contacted to return it


----------



## Bpaul89

Lesismore2017 said:


> Yes i sure do have the kindle tablet and was never contacted to return it


 Have you received your full refund yet too?


----------



## WackyLucy

Lesismore2017 said:


> Yes i sure do have the kindle tablet and was never contacted to return it



The retail value of that tablet *can* simply (and lawfully) be *deducted* from the deposit refund if you fail to return it, if they should choose to do so.
They won't "contact" you to return it --- they don't need to.  Westgate surely would just deduct the value from refund; don't know about others.


----------



## Lesismore2017

Bpaul89 said:


> Have you received your full refund yet too?



Yes this all handled back in May people


----------



## Lesismore2017

WackyLucy said:


> The retail value of that tablet *can* simply (and lawfully) be *deducted* from the deposit refund if you fail to return it, if they should choose to do so.
> They won't "contact" you to return it --- they don't need to.  Westgate surely would just deduct the value from refund; don't know about others.



Already recvd full refund


----------



## theo

Lesismore2017 said:


> Already recvd full refund



If you did not return the tablet, you're lucky to apparently not have had its' retail value deducted from your refund; they would have had every right to do so. "Rescission", by definition, means returning to the status preceding contract execution, as if the contract had never even been executed in the first place.


----------



## LannyPC

Lesismore2017 said:


> Already recvd full refund



Awesome!

Now you can take your time to do some research about timeshares before buying (or taking for free) any other ones.   There is lots of information here on TUG as well as a number of happy owners who can share their knowledge and experience with you.  So don't be afraid to ask questions.  There are a lot of viable options out there for you.


----------



## Bpaul89

My understanding was they started giving out the kindle fires instead of the big books due to be cheaper less in printing and publishing.  So I don't see anyone returning the books they hand out after signing.. Idk though just wondering. Thanks everyone


----------



## theo

Bpaul89 said:


> My understanding was they started giving out the kindle fires instead of the big books due to be cheaper less in printing and publishing.  So I don't see anyone returning the books they hand out after signing.. Idk though just wondering. Thanks everyone



You may be correct. Rescinding _*Westgate*_ buyers have previously reported being clearly informed that they would be charged for failing to return the (relatively worthless) binder and materials issued to them at contract execution. Maybe it's a different gig at Wyndham, I dunno.


----------



## Bpaul89

theo said:


> You may be correct. Rescinding _*Westgate*_ buyers have previously reported being clearly informed that they would be charged for failing to return the (relatively worthless) binder and materials issued to them at contract execution. Maybe it's a different gig at Wyndham, I dunno.




Well if they deduct it oh well now that I have used it and synced it with email I wouldn't feel comfortable giving it back I don't know how to wipe it clean of out Amazon account and emails seeing yoiu have t set it all up with your personal stuff to access their books through amazon. We already hard the amazon prime account so I wouldn't want anyone to have access to that.


----------



## KaylaD

Please help I do understand this may be an old thread but my husband and I have fallen victim to the Wyndham scam from New Orleans avenue resort presentation. They promised us extremely discounted tickets to the zoo and aquarium for attending the 90 minute session .. so 5 hours later and several “no thank you’s” we are signing for a 6 month no interest and no payment timeshare plan. It all seemed too good to be true and we feel so stupid for doing it. We did this on Saturday 6-9-18 and when we got home we have been trying to call our rep to talk and find out info on what’s going on with the $20,000 we spent and he will not return our calls. I’ve called multiple other numbers too. I found the way to cancel and typed up my letter on 6-15-18.. day 6..... and I couldn’t send it till today due to the post office being closed all weekend. I’m in panic mode all because of two days .. Saturday and Sunday .... I  finally got an email to send the letter to as well but I found it today 6-18-18 ... what if they don’t approve it? What do we do? I’ve been trying to find out what to do.. it’s not like I’ve been sitting here not doing anything, I can’t help the post office is closed and the numbers I’ve called are Monday through Friday as well. I’m freaking out! Is their 7 day period business days or actual 7 days? Can some shed some light on this while I wait impatiently for their response.


----------



## Passepartout

It is 7 days, starting the day after you signed the contract. By my math, that was the 16th. Also by my calendar, USPS was open on Saturday. If they don't approve your rescission, you are a timeshare owner. They are under no obligation to call or return your calls. The longer they delay you, the better for them. If your contract said you could rescind by email (doubtful) and you emailed Saturday, you might be OK, but you are cutting it awfully close.

Good Luck!

Jim

P.S. All you can do is mail it today. Good Luck!


----------



## KaylaD

Passepartout said:


> It is 7 days, starting the day after you signed the contract. By my math, that was the 16th. Also by my calendar, USPS was open on Saturday. If they don't approve your rescission, you are a timeshare owner. They are under no obligation to call or return your calls. The longer they delay you, the better for them. If your contract said you could rescind by email (doubtful) and you emailed Saturday, you might be OK, but you are cutting it awfully close.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. All you can do is mail it today. Good Luck!



I mailed and emailed today. I pray they just accept it and let us out. It’s one day!


----------



## Passepartout

KaylaD said:


> I mailed and emailed today. I pray they just accept it and let us out. It’s one day!


Well, good. All you can do is hope and pray, as they are not obligated to inform you on the progress of your rescission. So, did you get the deeply discounted tickets?


----------



## KaylaD

Passepartout said:


> Well, good. All you can do is hope and pray, as they are not obligated to inform you on the progress of your rescission. So, did you get the deeply discounted tickets?



Ha yeah and I wish I would have gone straight to the park and paid full price for them! I regret every single decision I made that day! I even asked them ( after 5 hours)if we could go to the park and think about it and come back ( because we were staying at that hotel) and let them know our decision and they said the offer expires if we walk out of the door! They were so aggressive and so demanding and I was so weak and I’m beating myself for it!


----------



## Passepartout

KaylaD said:


> I even asked them ( after 5 hours)if we could go to the park and think about it and come back ( because we were staying at that hotel) and let them know our decision and they said the offer expires if we walk out of the door!


We know how it goes. Honest. Now a little truth- If you are successful rescinding (fingers crossed) and you go back there next week, next month, next year, the same deal will be available. If their lips were moving, they were lying.


----------



## KaylaD

Passepartout said:


> We know how it goes. Honest. Now a little truth- If you are successful rescinding (fingers crossed) and you go back there next week, next month, next year, the same deal will be available. If their lips were moving, they were lying.



I will never ever ever go back to a Wyndham owned hotel or resort if I get out of this! I have been praying my heart out to get out of this! I don’t even care if I have to pay a cancellation fee or lose some money I just need to be free of this trap! Please keep us in your prayers or thoughts!


----------



## Landyl

I just joined this site so I could come in and thank you all for your advice and info on rescinding a Worldmark by Wyndham contract.  We fell into their trap and when I couldn't sleep that night (still at the resort), I started googling and came upon your site. By the next day, I had a letter written and had it mailed to Orlando which was the address on our contract.  

We successfully rescinded during the rescission period thanks to all your help and advice on this forum.  You saved me $35,000!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Panina

Landyl said:


> I just joined this site so I could come in and thank you all for your advice and info on rescinding a Worldmark by Wyndham contract.  We fell into their trap and when I couldn't sleep that night (still at the resort), I started googling and came upon your site. By the next day, I had a letter written and had it mailed to Orlando which was the address on our contract.
> 
> We successfully rescinded during the rescission period thanks to all your help and advice on this forum.  You saved me $35,000!  Thank you so much!


Congratulations on saving $35000 and welcome to TUG. Tug will give you a wealth of information so you can learn all about timesharing and get what works for you often at low or no cost.

When you joined did you join as a member?  It is only $15 and supports this wonderful site giving you additional benefits.


----------



## TUGBrian

wonderful to see multiple rescissions in a single thread!!!!

congrats!


----------

